# Ретролистез L5



## ЕкатеринаКатерина (4 Дек 2019)

Добрый вечер. Около двух месяцев назад стала болеть поясница, боль отдавала в левую ногу. Сделали МРТ, поставили диагноз ретролистез  L5. Прошла курс мануальной терапии, стало легче, но иногда поясница все-равно болит. Хотелось бы узнать, не повлияет беременность на мой ретролистез? Каким спортом можно заниматься и можно ли вообще? Возможно ли от боли как-то избавиться или надо делать операцию?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Дек 2019)

Никаких показаний к оперативному лечению нет.
Необходимо ежедневно делать гимнастику для позвоночника.
При различных хозяйственных работах, переноске тяжелых предметов одевайте полужесткий поясничный корсет.
Едва ли беременность окажет неблагоприятное воздействие на Ваш ретролистез.


----------



## Eduard1223 (5 Дек 2019)

@ЕкатеринаКатерина, Во первых не факт что у вас есть этот ретролистез. Диагносты часто ошибаются и 3мм нужно ещё правильно измерить. А лучше сделать дигитальный рентген с функциональными пробами


----------



## FlyLady (5 Дек 2019)

@ЕкатеринаКатерина, лучше выложить сами снимки в теме, описания всё-таки мало.

Поддерживаю совет: если болит, сделать рентген с функциональными пробами
 (если Вы сейчас еще  не беременны).
При сохранении болей, врачи его, как правило, рекомендуют.
У нас, например, без направления врача такое исследование и  не делают.

Беременность, конечно, даст дополнительную нагрузку на позвоночник,
поэтому стоит помогать ему/себе в это период, используя корсеты, бандажи,
и максимально снизить  всевозможные неблагоприятные нагрузки на позвоночник.


ЕкатеринаКатерина написал(а):


> Каким спортом можно заниматься и можно ли вообще?


Можно, а с какой целью?


ЕкатеринаКатерина написал(а):


> Возможно ли от боли как-то избавиться или надо делать операцию?


Про операцию  Вы вообще сииииильно рано.
Сначала рентген. Снимки тоже выложить тут. Потом еще курс консервативного лечения.
Здоровья Вам


----------



## ЕкатеринаКатерина (5 Дек 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, снимки

 

@FlyLady, добавила снимки, посмотрите пожалуйста


----------



## Eduard1223 (5 Дек 2019)

ЕкатеринаКатерина написал(а):


> Добавила снимки, посмотрите пожалуйста


@Доктор Ступин похоже же на псевдо листез на некоторых снимках?
Дигитальный рентген лучше покажет имхо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Дек 2019)

Согласен. Псевдолистез.
Надо рентгеновские снимки в сгибании и разгибании.


----------

